# CM releaser without hammer ( SIEG X2P )



## Pigi_102 (May 9, 2017)

Hi all !
 I was really tired to hammer the drawbar to release the chuck or the collet holder for my X2P so I decided to try something read on an old model engineers workshop.
The idea is to make an extractor that scews on the spindle and has a bolt that push on the drawbar.
Unfortunally on my X2P there is no "free" thread to screw on so I decided to make a new nut for the mandrel, that has an external thread to screw on the exctractor body.

You can read about this modification here:

http://pigi-machinering.blogspot.it/p/a-cone-morse-releaser-for-sieg-x2p-mill.html

I would have liked to post it here but I'm not familiar with the image posting for this forum.

Let me know if you have problems.

Pigi


----------



## velocette (May 11, 2017)

Hi Pigi
Nice and neat solution to save eventually bashing the bearings to death.

""I would have liked to post it here but I'm not familiar with the image posting for this forum""
Go to "Manage Attachments" Then   "Choose File" (Best have file stored in directory on your computer  "public" is a good choice"
Then go to  "Upload"    Scroll down to the maximum file sizes then close the window after you have uploaded selected files
selected files logged above "Manage Attachments"
Clear as mud now
Not being satisfied with an X2 Mill Drill set to with numerous modifications with a draw bar release being one of them
posted a couple photos
Eric


----------



## 10K Pete (May 12, 2017)

Quite a few months ago I sketched up a gadget like Pigi's for the Benchmaster. It has MT-2 collets. 

It's very nice to see that I'm not crazy for thinking something like this would work. Now maybe I'll get off my butt and make this thing...

That bayonet mount is pretty cool, Eric. 

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## Pigi_102 (May 12, 2017)

velocette said:


> Go to "Manage Attachments" Then   "Choose File" (Best have file stored in directory on your computer  "public" is a good choice"
> Then go to  "Upload"    Scroll down to the maximum file sizes then close the window after you have uploaded selected files
> selected files logged above "Manage Attachments"
> Clear as mud now



Eric, I've tried that but this does not allow me to post comments between attachement.
I should have put the photos in some place ( like gphoto or similar to be able to realize a post with comments between them thus I preferred to create a page and use that.

Some other bulletin board softwares allows to have comments betwenn photo, this one doesn't.

I like your idea with bayonet, and was on my thinking list but shw Sieg X2P has not too much space to permit !


Pigi


----------

